# My little purse puppy



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

While I was visiting with my friend Jill recently, I put Ava in her DIL's purse (at Jill's request). The funny part is that once she was in there, she didn't want to come out!!!!!! She's such a good little travel companion. 
[attachment=62253:Ava_in_a_purse.jpg]


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hihi, she looks so supersweet.

a little bit sleepy on that pic, whixh makes her even more adorable :wub: *


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, keep her away from the LV purses!!! I knew she had good taste~~~Cute and sassy!!! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: Pat I want her, :heart: she's so special :yes: I am soooo jealous


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

ava is too adorable! i just love her :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: she can hang out in my bags anytime!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

She's so adorable and very chic. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Traveling in style! She is too cute!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Now there is a girl with beauty and style. Cute picture Pat!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very adorable!! That's funny Ava has room leftover still in the Alma!! Love that girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Casanova and Bijou love buttery soft Bottega Veneta the best.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ava has expensive taste!! (Surprise, Surprise!!)


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that's a precious pic! I don't blame Ava. Why not go in style!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww....think if I broke down and got a LV purse, Ava would come to stay with me? I totally swoon every time I see that girl. :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What girl doesn't LOVE LV?! Ava....let's take a trip to Short Hills LV store and go pick your mama out a bag!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: cute


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Ava, you are too cute and you have such great style!! Come hop in my bag any day!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

How cute! I'd much rather have the pup than the bag any day!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! so adorable!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww too cute Pat! :wub: :wub: Now hopefully people can see that, YES some dogs do just like being in purse!


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

Pat - Ava is so darling. The Louie was a perfect match for her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mwilliams @ Feb 26 2010, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890743


> Pat - Ava is so darling. The Louie was a perfect match for her! [/B]



!!!!! Now I get it!!! LV = Louis Viton!!!! :brownbag: It's my thread....and I had a hard time following it....... I knew it was an expensive purse...but i didn't know what brand it was.....sometimes I hate how dumb i can be..... :HistericalSmiley: . If I called my purses by name, they'd be....Kohl's....TJ Maxx.....oh....never mind..... :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww..Ava looks ADORABLE in the Alma!!!! Pat, maybe you need to get Ava a Sac Baxter now!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2010, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890747


> Awww..Ava looks ADORABLE in the Alma!!!! Pat, maybe you need to get Ava a Sac Baxter now!! [/B]



...a Sac Baxter? :bysmilie: Is this a joke? :blush: 

Can you notice that in my siggy picture, I'm wearing fancy sneakers???? OMG, I'm making myself laugh now..... :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 26 2010, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890748


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 26 2010, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890747





> Awww..Ava looks ADORABLE in the Alma!!!! Pat, maybe you need to get Ava a Sac Baxter now!! [/B]



...a Sac Baxter? :bysmilie: Is this a joke? :blush: 

Can you notice that in my siggy picture, I'm wearing fancy sneakers???? OMG, I'm making myself laugh now..... :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


lol...no..Sac Baxter is Louis Vuitton dog carrier.  The Baxter is actually a DOG bag, made by LV, so Ava can sit in it properly, be safe, lie down, etc. It is not for human. haha... Or, you can look into the Sac Chien, which is another LV dog carrier, but it is completely enclosed and airline approved so you can travel with Ava in the Chien.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alice, I may not be in the "know" for fashion, but I am open to anything for Ava.....she's worth it..... :thumbsup: ....I'll look into this bag....  thanks!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL Pat! I *loveeee* your sense of humor. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hint: you can by another maltese for the price of the Sac Bexter/Chien.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 26 2010, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890765


> LOL Pat! I *loveeee* your sense of humor. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hint: you can by another maltese for the price of the Sac Bexter/Chien. [/B]



:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh! I love Maltese and I love purses. Gorgeous combo. :wub: :wub: :wub: I am sorely tempted by a Sac Baxter. Wonder if hubby would notice the LV


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww my gosh, she is just adorable.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww look at that sweet little baby girl. I'm so glad to see she made it back to NJ safely after her surprise visit here. She was so good at the post office. She didn't make a peep in her little cardboard box while I was paying for postage. The Ts were so sad to see her go.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 27 2010, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890834


> Aww look at that sweet little baby girl. I'm so glad to see she made it back to NJ safely after her surprise visit here. She was so good at the post office. She didn't make a peep in her little cardboard box while I was paying for postage. The Ts were so sad to see her go.[/B]



see, I told you she was a good girl...  Thanks for sending her back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

She sure is the epitome of cuteness in that LV carrier. Now if only Dooney and Bourke would make one! I love, love, love their stuff!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 26 2010, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890758


> Alice, I may not be in the "know" for fashion, but I am open to anything for Ava.....she's worth it..... :thumbsup: ....I'll look into this bag....  thanks![/B]


I know Pat, you are such a good mommy!! And Ava is priceless..hehe..I think she will outshine any carrier :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Feb 27 2010, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890884


> She sure is the epitome of cuteness in that LV carrier. Now if only Dooney and Bourke would make one! I love, love, love their stuff![/B]


Oops, I was mistaken. They do make pet carriers! Going to start saving to get one...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Feb 27 2010, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891024


> QUOTE (Lindy @ Feb 27 2010, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890884





> She sure is the epitome of cuteness in that LV carrier. Now if only Dooney and Bourke would make one! I love, love, love their stuff![/B]


Oops, I was mistaken. They do make pet carriers! Going to start saving to get one...

[/B][/QUOTE]


Can't wait to see it!!! Hurry up and save.....


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Well Pat, your AVA knows the good stuff and she is one stylin gorgeous pooch that's without a doubt . . .and who could resist LV . .OMG I think you might need to hurry up and get one soon . . . I cannot wait to see her in it . .I bet she'd want it to be her little crate away from home . . .


----------

